
Data.gov goes open source, first step in government being afraid of the people - llambda
http://www.extremetech.com/internet/108067-data-gov-goes-open-source-first-step-in-government-being-afraid-of-the-people
======
GiraffeNecktie
Oddly enough, in many government departments there's also a huge need for
"open data" to be exposed to broader audiences _inside_ the firewall. It's
hard to work collaboratively when every group has their data locked inside a
crap Access database or an Excel spreadsheet.

